# Phoenix Suns select Dragan Bender at #4, Marquese Chriss at #8 & Tyler Ulis at #34



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746130810210783232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746190160660860928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746194749338443780


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: With #4th pick, Phoenix Suns select Dragan Bender*

Nope


----------



## Dissonance

YEP.

I was torn between both he and Chriss. I don't mind em saying, fuck it go for the gamble but then extremely excited they traded 12, 28, rights to Bogdan Bogdanovic to get Chriss. 

Ulis seems like solid pick in 2nd rd.


----------



## RollWithEm

Is this like the much, much lower risk version of drafting Jonny Flynn AND Ricky Rubio in the same draft?


----------



## Dissonance

RollWithEm said:


> Is this like the much, much lower risk version of drafting Jonny Flynn AND Ricky Rubio in the same draft?


Pretty sure they view Dragan as PF and Chriss as a C, but even if it was, eh, so much can happen and lots of time. Collect the best talent regardless of position.


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance said:


> Pretty sure they view Dragan as PF.


It's literally at the top of this post. Come on get it together, @RollWithEm


----------



## RollWithEm

I don't follow.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dissonance said:


> Pretty sure they view Dragan as PF and Chriss as a C, but even if it was, eh, so much can happen and lots of time. Collect the best talent regardless of position.


I don't disagree with you whatsoever. The other difference is that there likely wasn't still a Steph Curry left on the board.


----------



## Maravilla

Radio out here referring to Chriss as our new stretch 4. Chandler is about to get paid 12 mil to be a glorified life coach for dragan, And Len for however long any of them are here lol


----------



## l0st1

Don't know much about either. But if we were straight going for best player on the board Bender wasn't it. Not sure why we didn't take someone like Dunn at 4 and then trade for Chriss. We don't need two of the same player at the same position at the moment. Even though we don't NEED a PG I feel like Dunn was clearcut best BPA. Would have allowed us to jettison Knight and have insurance for Bledsoe. Also would open up more cap.


Guess we will see what either guy can provide. I'm always weary of euro talent. Seems like majority of them don't transition well and end up flopping


----------



## Dissonance

l0st1 said:


> Don't know much about either. But if we were straight going for best player on the board Bender wasn't it. Not sure why we didn't take someone like Dunn at 4 and then trade for Chriss. We don't need two of the same player at the same position at the moment. Even though we don't NEED a PG I feel like Dunn was clearcut best BPA. Would have allowed us to jettison Knight and have insurance for Bledsoe. Also would open up more cap.
> 
> 
> Guess we will see what either guy can provide. I'm always weary of euro talent. Seems like majority of them don't transition well and end up flopping



Dunn refused to work out and refused to give Suns his medicals.


----------



## JerryWest

Dragons grow more powerful as they age


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Dunn refused to work out and refused to give Suns his medicals.


Oh, I hadn't heard that. Pretty dick move. But I'd still draft him and just look to trade him. Think we could have gotten a good return on him and still got the stretch 4 we wanted.

Just seems odd to draft two stretch 4s. Why not pick up a SF? Are we still gungho on TJ being our SF of the future?


----------



## CHILLTOWN

Who went and messed up this place with a security breach. 

I don't use the old email of mine. This is Maravilla, which was also Chilltown previously. Chillception.


----------



## Dissonance

CHILLTOWN said:


> Who went and messed up this place with a security breach.
> 
> I don't use the old email of mine. This is Maravilla, which was also Chilltown previously. Chillception.


PM me with this name and I can reset your password to your original and change your old email.


----------



## HB

Watching summer league, yes its SL but man you guys have a very nice young squad. Ulis, Booker, Chriss and Bender all on one team almost seems unfair. Chriss especially looks like he has a ton of upside. Bender is no KP but he puts the ball on the floor well for a big and it seems he can stroke it from anywhere on the floor. The future is bright for you guys.


----------

